# Sex as Stress Relief



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I came across the following at about.com. I thought it might make interesting fodder for discussion:

Sex and Stress - The Links Between Sex and Stress 
Sex as a Stress Management Technique
By Elizabeth Scott

Sex and stress are linked in several ways. Most of us instinctively know this already, and feel it unmistakably when a particularly stressful week or two zaps us of our sex drive. But while stress can have a hand in low libido, it can also be a great stress reliever, which is why jokes about uptight bosses needing a good roll in the hay are always good for at least one knowing chuckle. Have you ever wondered how much truth there was to the idea that a healthy sex life works nicely as a stress salve? 

Here’s some research on stress and sex:
•Good Sex and Good Mood
In an Arizona State University study on 58 middle-aged women, physical affection or sexual behavior with a partner significantly predicted lower negative mood and stress, and higher positive mood the following day. Simply put, researchers found that sex and physical intimacy led women to feel less stressed and be in a better mood the next day. (These results weren’t found when women had orgasms without a partner.)

•Good Mood and Good Sex
The same study found that being in a good mood predicted more physical affection and sexual activity with a partner the next day, showing that the sex-stress management connection works both ways: sex can lead you to feel less stressed, and being less stressed (or at least in a better mood) can lead to more sex. Further proof of the importance of effective stress management! (Read this article for more links to stress and low libido.)

•Sex and Blood Pressure
Another study examined participants’ blood pressure as a measure of their stress responses during public speaking or challenging math problems—situations that often elicit stress. It was found that those who had recently had intercourse tended to have either lower baseline blood pressures, less of a blood pressure rise during stressful events, or both. These findings suggest that having sex can lead to less of a stress response during challenging situations, which is a good thing.

•Sex and Stress Response
Along those lines, another study looked at women’s heart rate and cortisol levels as a measure of stress response, and found that women exhibited less of a stress response after ‘positive physical contact’ with a partner. Emotional support alone didn’t have the same effect.

•Orgasm and Health
Orgasm itself has many benefits for health and stress relief. About.com’s Sexuality Site has more information on the benefits of orgasm.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish doctors would write prescriptions for sex. Maybe like 2x a day, as needed. With some refills.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I could have never quit smoking if it wasn't for orgasms.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope1964 said:


> I could have never quit smoking if it wasn't for orgasms.


Wow, a pack a day of orgasms. Sweet. 

Longs, shorts, lights, menthol ? Or a variety pack?


----------



## Tulanian (Feb 23, 2013)

Cohibas!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

To me, having sex with my wifee totally unstressed me and I feel mellow and fantastic for the entire day.

But when there is no sex for 1+ weeks, the stress builds up, I start getting *****y and we fight over minor things.

Sex is critical in any marriage and relationship. Otherwise, you're more room mates and friends than anything.


----------



## King Ding Dong (Feb 23, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> To me, having sex with my wifee totally unstressed me and I feel mellow and fantastic for the entire day.
> 
> But when there is no sex for 1+ weeks, the stress builds up, I start getting *****y and we fight over minor things.
> 
> Sex is critical in any marriage and relationship. Otherwise, you're more room mates and friends than anything.


Wow, I thought I was the only one like that. 

Mrs. Dong just doesn't understand why I start getting crabby. I thought men were supposed to be dense.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

We figured this out a long time ago. If one of us has a bad day the other usually offers massage/BJ/HJ/shower rub down.. whatever.

If nothing else it certainly takes your mind off your worries for a while...

I like to think of my marriage as my soft place to fall. When times get rough I always reach for my H. No-one comforts me like he does.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

It looks like it could easily become a vicious cycle. Stress leads to less sex which leads to increased stress which leads to less sex and so on and so on...

I think that's where the argument comes in 'sometimes you gotta fake it to make it'. As in, even if you think you're too stressed for sex, once you get into it you'll be glad you did.


----------



## 2ofus (Dec 25, 2012)

From Doctor OZ website I found this

Aside from it feeling good, having a healthy sex life is good for you. Men who have sex 3 or more times per week cut their risks of heart attack and stroke in half, and live with the energy of someone 8 years younger. Likewise, a woman who is satisfied with the quality and quantity of her sex life will also live with the energy and risks of someone 8 years younger.



I didn't really understand my bad moods until I linked it to the lack of sex we were having, I tried explaining it to my hubby but it didnt really help. If I have sex every 2 or 3 days I'm all good but otherwise I can get very cranky.

Headaches are no excuse either, my headache goes away while having sex but it does sometimes come back.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

My hubby says he can tell when I had my last orgasm by my mood. He likes that he can always put me in a good mood too. There is no doubt that sex with him relieves my stress. 

Sex with my ex, however - that just added to my stress. He was demanding and totally non attentive to my needs.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I found the part about the research concluding that women who had an orgasm without a partner didn't get the same benefit interesting. It seems masturbation is not a substitute for sex with a partner.


----------



## SmithWood (Mar 6, 2013)

People who had had intercourse responded higher to fret than those that engaged in alternative sexual behaviors or abstained.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

waiwera said:


> We figured this out a long time ago. If one of us has a bad day the other usually offers massage/BJ/HJ/shower rub down.. whatever.
> 
> If nothing else it certainly takes your mind off your worries for a while...
> 
> I like to think of my marriage as my soft place to fall. When times get rough I always reach for my H. No-one comforts me like he does.


Waiwera, that is beautiful and very loving. Your husband is a lucky man!


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

AM2013 said:


> It just made me want my husband to be inside of me even more.


If I was your husband I would make sure you have a toy in your night stand.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Sex tends to relieve my stress levels. I think it also lowers my blood pressure. Doctor's should prescribe it.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Pretty good relieving boredom too.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Sex is a great stress reliever. I totally agree, and hope that my DW feels that way too.


----------

